# Grand Canyon Day Dry Bag Size?



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

I use the watershed largo tote and small pelican box for day trips. They also come on multidays as my day bag and box.

The watershed holds a small first aid kit, cpr mask, rain jacket, fleece layer, beanie, snacks, extra merino socks, etc.

The real beauty of the pelican is the two secure clips that are fast and easy to use. They have a positive click when closed appropriately. I can close it with one hand, without looking, and row with the other.

The bag really only opens up when I need to add layers. I am in and out of the pelican all day. It's nice to grab my phone for pics quickly, or anything else that I might need more frequently. I always carry a few extra qtips and 303 wipes in case I need to clean sand out of a watershed zip lock closure. I've never had to do it on a trip, but just in case.


Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

I use the biggest bills bag for everything, then dump the entire contents out every time I need a small item. It works great 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Watershed Ocoee or Chatooga for a day bag, depending on how much stuff you want to keep accessible.

Watershed Colorado size dry bag for the rest. I get by with a Yukon, but I go light.

Enough said


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Do not buy Otterbox dry bags, the zippers will break immediately.


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

Bootboy said:


> Watershed Ocoee or Chatooga for a day bag, depending on how much stuff you want to keep accessible.
> 
> Watershed Colorado size dry bag for the rest. I get by with a Yukon, but I go light.
> 
> Enough said



I’ve always used the Ocoee as my day bag, but it but the dust this summer. That’s been a great bag and size. I might need to suck it up and buy another one of those or the Chatooga. I like the Ocoee because it fits in my kayak so well…even the play boat.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

I use two Jack's round bottom small bags. Tent (megamid) & sleep stuff in one and clothes in the other. Winter trips I take a tent bag for a larger floor tent.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

All above, great suggestions....for day bag, I like the clear models, easy to see and find gear quickly


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Nanko said:


> I use the biggest bills bag for everything, then dump the entire contents out every time I need a small item. It works great 🤦‍♂️


I do the same except I decide it's too much hassle to dump out and just do without whatever it was that I wanted.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I think the real answer here is to compile the gear you plan on taking, then determine how much real estate you're going to need. 

I've only done one Grand trip- in May, years ago. Shared a Bill's bag with my date. After struggling to get my duffel in and out of the bottom of the drybag for several days in pursuit of my toothbrush and deodorant, we finally just put my toiletry bag in her duffel, and my clothes bag stayed in the bottom of the drybag. Because I wasn't wearing many, and not changing the few I was wearing, very often. 😄


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

My opinion is that roll top dry bags are splash proof only. I have used a Watershed Colorado for years with excellent results. I do a lot of cold weather boating and it gets tiresome to close in cold weather. I tried a Madwater duffle and I love it. The zipper works great. I have taken it on two Grand trips with no problems. Only shortcoming is that the opening is a little smaller than a watershed. They do make a 30 liter bag which could be used as a day bag. I use one all the time when I go on day trips. 

Waterproof USA Duffel Bags - Submersible Bags with a Zipper (madwater.com)


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

While not 100% dry I like my roll tops. Easy to use and dry enough, especially if you roll it with care. Zippers tend to fail catastrophically. The Yeti Hopper soft cooler with magnets seems like a bomber seal; does anybody make a dry bag like that?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Watershed Ocoee or Chatooga for a day bag depending on how much shit, time of year, etc and a pelican 1400 for a day box, and a pelican 1200 for toiletries. Everyone has their own system, and what you decide is right for you in this instance, it's not like using a tractor seat LOL.. 

Or them damn open oarlock thingamobbies..


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

MNichols said:


> Everyone has their own system, and what you decide is right for you in this instance, it's not like using a tractor seat LOL


For sure. Your daybag requirements are not really different in the canyon vs anywhere else. Do what has worked for you in the past.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

jeffro said:


> I do the same except I decide it's too much hassle to dump out and just do without whatever it was that I wanted.


It’s like having a good idea but nothing to write it down with. I just convince myself it’s not important.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

paor said:


> Hey all…I’ve been lucky enough to be invited on my first Grand Canyon trip this summer. Our launch date is the end of June, and I’m wondering what dry bags you take for your gear?
> 
> I have an assortment of different size dry bags, but I’m wondering what sizes folks like to take for their “day bag” and for their “camp bag?” I only have one duffle, which is a 40 L Ortlieb bag. Everything else is a standard roll top bag. I feel like the 40 L is too big for a day bag, but not maybe quite big enough for my camp bag. I also worry about sand messing up the zipper. I am thinking about picking up a 20-ish L roll top duffle to go along with my Bills bag…I only have a 100 L, and know this will not be close to full.
> 
> Any thoughts or tricks that have worked for you?


I have the Ortlieb 40L and comparable Watersheds. I've trended toward the Ortlieb because access is faster and sand has never been an issue for me. If you plan to take a farmer john or dry suit and also include splash/rain tops and bottoms then the 40L will be needed. I rarely take a farmer john or dry suit in the summer but will always have an extensive library which ends up in the day bag.

Better to have to big then to small and unable to fit everything. Considering that this is your first grand trip you might be surprised by what might/should migrate into your day bag for easy access. Sort it out later on your second and subsequent grand trips.

BTW, is it your boat?


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

GeoRon said:


> I have the Ortlieb 40L and comparable Watersheds. I've trended toward the Ortlieb because access is faster and sand has never been an issue for me. If you plan to take a farmer john or dry suit and also include splash/rain tops and bottoms then the 40L will be needed. I rarely take a farmer john or dry suit in the summer but will always have an extensive library which ends up in the day bag.
> 
> Better to have to big then to small and unable to fit everything. Considering that this is your first grand trip you might be surprised by what might/should migrate into your day bag for easy access. Sort it out later on your second and subsequent grand trips.
> 
> BTW, is it your boat?



Not my boat…renting one. I’ve also used the Ocoee as my day bag, which I’ve always liked. I sort of feel like the 40L is too big for a day bag, but I don’t need to fill it up. On my boat, I just throw my stuff in my small captain’s box.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

paor said:


> Not my boat…renting one. I’ve also used the Ocoee as my day bag, which I’ve always liked. I sort of feel like the 40L is too big for a day bag, but I don’t need to fill it up. On my boat, I just throw my stuff in my small captain’s box.


It is your boat then. No one should say nothing about about how you trick it out.

If the ocoee, which I also own, works then done deal if you are happy. Not sure then your request for feedback?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Watershed chatooga all the way. Large enough for a single person for 9+days with cold weather and can handle a family of 3s rain jackets and warmer layers for shorter trips. I like to have a pelican 1300 in the mix too so I don’t have to deal with the dry bag unless I need more clothing


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

GeoRon said:


> It is your boat then. No one should say nothing about about how you trick it out.
> 
> If the ocoee, which I also own, works then done deal if you are happy. Not sure then your request for feedback?



Just seeing what others who have been on the grand like to do, that’s all.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Nanko said:


> I use the biggest bills bag for everything, then dump the entire contents out every time I need a small item. It works great 🤦‍♂️


And 15 other boaters have to wait an hour at each stop for you to re-pack that damn bag


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Chattooga and 
Colorado 
for PG
Wife and I also keep all sleeping bags and nesting items in another Colorado as well.
Jacks plastic makes a roll top that is long and skinny for a tent bag. It’s nice to isolate the wet sandy mess


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm definitely going to start packing my tent in a separate bag. I only set one up about 10-15% of the time, so the blasted thing can just stay in the bottom of the boat the rest of the time!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> I'm definitely going to start packing my tent in a separate bag. I only set one up about 10-15% of the time, so the blasted thing can just stay in the bottom of the boat the rest of the time!


I have for years, one thing though. I ruined a nice north face tent this way, take it out at the end of each trip and let it dry. Especially if in a roll top dry bag. Is too easy to just leave it in the bag till next trip..


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I always separate my tent into its own bag or hatch for the potential necessity of packing it away when wet from rain or condensation. It is a bad idea to put a wet tent in with your sleeping bag, cloths and other needing to stay dry items. On sea kayak trips the tent goes in the hatch with the folding chair, table, spare paddle, etc; items that can get a little wet from a wet/damp tent.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I use 3 Watershed bags. A Colorado size bag for my sleeping bag, thermarest type pad, pillow, pee bottle, and other sleeping stuff. And a Yukon for my basic personal camping things. For cooler weather I have a 2nd Colorado size because I take more stuff than when it's warm. And a Chatooga as a day bag with a few things that can be squeezed small, like dry pants & top, booties, wool socks.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Watershed all the way, truly waterproof, amazing customer support, made in 🇺🇸


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

December 30 2021, crash canyon. Three bags for winter travel.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

What's that goofy thing under the tarp??? 
Looks like a pad with legs !?!?!?!?


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Exped 10 mat rigged to flip on a roll a cot!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Bobthegreat said:


> Exped 10 mat rigged to flip on a roll a cot!


Roll a cot? On the river? 

Just kidding, looks comfy


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

I try to be innovative.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

But back to the subject, watershed bags rock!


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

That dull red bag is 15 years old.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Bobthegreat said:


> That dull red bag is 15 years old.


They sure do last, but they aren't made like they used to be either. I remember back 10+ years ago when they had issues with the glue failing, they stepped right to the plate in my instance and made it right. The new ones aren't as thick a material as my old ones, but they are still bomber.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I am still using roll top bags but am trying out a few with TiZip zippers. 

I've started using smaller bags, sometimes put into a larger bag to keep things together. I keep a very small bag with rain gear. Ideally it never comes out of the boat until take-out, but it's very accessible. I now use a smallish 30 or 35 liter bag for clothes and a 70 liter for things I use for sleeping. The tent goes into its own drybag (urethane coated nylon) if we don't have group tent bag. The tent, pad, and sleeping bag go into the 70 liter along with sleeping clothes and a few other random things and usually a quick change into dry clothes for getting to camp and a pair of "dry" shoes.

I have found, as you have as well, that no matter how carefully you pack, no matter how you plan that pack so you have easy access to what you want first, whatever it is you want is on the very bottom. Happens. Every. Time.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Not with the watershed bags.


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

Sand eats zippers. I only use zippers when the bag is never going to be in a position that it gets laid on the ground etc. Love my Watershed, but only use them to hold permits, documents, electronics etc. If the bag leaves the boat I use roll top. I have 25 roll top bags. My grand nephew will be using my Jack's plastic bags. For a day bag I use a roll top duffel. Big wide openings that allow light in. Roll down and then buckle on each side. It allows me to look inside and see what I need to find. I have a Jack's plastic which is bomber and an old one from a company that is gone. I put warm gear, rain gear, etc in it. I also include a fly or small floorless tent to set up on the boat if needed with 1 pole. Hot days or rain storm while sitting. I tie it on with straps that go under and then under the frame. Then one HD that goes over to make sure everything it is tight.

If you really want to secure the bag, put four d-rings along the bottom. No need for the top strap. Also a great way to prevent wear on the bag itself.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Recreation_Law said:


> Sand eats zippers. I only use zippers when the bag is never going to be in a position that it gets laid on the ground etc. Love my Watershed, but only use them to hold permits, documents, electronics etc. If the bag leaves the boat I use roll top. I have 25 roll top bags. My grand nephew will be using my Jack's plastic bags. For a day bag I use a roll top duffel. Big wide openings that allow light in. Roll down and then buckle on each side. It allows me to look inside and see what I need to find. I have a Jack's plastic which is bomber and an old one from a company that is gone. I put warm gear, rain gear, etc in it. I also include a fly or small floorless tent to set up on the boat if needed with 1 pole. Hot days or rain storm while sitting. I tie it on with straps that go under and then under the frame. Then one HD that goes over to make sure everything it is tight.
> 
> If you really want to secure the bag, put four d-rings along the bottom. No need for the top strap. Also a great way to prevent wear on the bag itself.


I'm going to disagree with you on your zipper opinion. I will agree with you concerning roll-tops idiot proof-ness.

Once upon a time companies used the zip lock seal like watershed's on dry suits. They don't anymore. Pain in the ass and sand susceptible is what they were. 

If you mis-treat a quality zipper such as Ortliebs and the seal on a Watershed you are going to end up with similar undesirable results.

Any cold rainy day I'd rather zip then fumble around with a Watershed zip lock.

If you grim a quality zipper and a Watershed seal you are going to have similar dumb results.

Just saying but to each their own. BTW, don't mistreat your gear.


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

GeoRon said:


> I'm going to disagree with you on your zipper opinion. I will agree with you concerning roll-tops idiot proof-ness.
> 
> Once upon a time companies used the zip lock seal like watershed's on dry suits. They don't anymore. Pain in the ass and sand susceptible is what they were.
> 
> ...


I never seem to have the time, when everything is going to crap, to take care of things. I can roll anytime. But I suspect you are right. Some of my watershed stuff is 9 years old and still great, but it is also small and easy to use.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I also completely disagree. Just spray some 303 in you watershed zipper twice a year and maybe wipe the sand out with a paper towel. I would never buy one of those true zipper O company bags. Watershed for life, they let way more light in then any roll top I’ve seen and are also very very dry.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I as well completely disagree, for all the reasons @Quiggle states, but I use "Seal Saver" instead of 303, 303 eats dry suit gaskets apparently, so it may not be good for the watershed zippers either. I know after 20 years of using watershed products, it hasn't hurt them. 

I also take a soft bristle brush and clean the zipper sealing surface when sand gets in there, likely overkill, but watershed is an investment, might do what you can to make it last. 








Amazon.com: Horsehair Silver Brush Set | 2 Silver Cleaning Brushes for Detail Polish Work | Fine and Heirloom Silverware, Plateware, Jewelry : Health & Household


Buy Horsehair Silver Brush Set | 2 Silver Cleaning Brushes for Detail Polish Work | Fine and Heirloom Silverware, Plateware, Jewelry: Metal Polishes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





As for finding small things in the bottom of the dry bags, I use similar to these 








Amazon.com : Pangda 5 Pack Clear PVC Zippered Toiletry Carry Pouch Portable Cosmetic Makeup Bag for Vacation, Bathroom and Organizing (Small, White) : Beauty & Personal Care


Amazon.com : Pangda 5 Pack Clear PVC Zippered Toiletry Carry Pouch Portable Cosmetic Makeup Bag for Vacation, Bathroom and Organizing (Small, White) : Beauty & Personal Care



www.amazon.com




nice to see what's inside, can take to the shower, wherever, easy to locate and see what's inside.. 

YMMV


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

We own both.

I have to admit that if someone asked me what is the most reliable and guaranteed longest lasting dry bag it would be a W company bag.

When we grab our bags and pack without thinking about it we grab the O company bags. Easier to get in and out of especially when used as a day bag. It is just what we have come to prefer, a no brainer decision as they say. Also, they let more light in and have better reach in access then a W bag.

I forgot to mention, I've had lots of rolltops fail because of 1" plastic buckle breakage or loss of one buckle half. I'm thankful for buckle replacements such as the one below. I have a couple of rolltops right now that I haven't gotten around to replacing the buckle. I'm sure someday we'll get asked to borrow a dry bag and I'll replace the buckle on an old Bill's bag. On J bags it is the plastic buckles that fail(the fabric is fairly bombproof). Lastly concerning big rolltops, I've seen enough wet sleeping bags pulled out of them after a flip that you really should remember to double bag them such as using a large contractor or compactor bag. And they are not as foolproof as I previously suggested. You do have to pay attention to get a good roll seal.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

"I also take a soft bristle brush and clean the zipper sealing surface when sand gets in there, likely overkill, but watershed is an investment, might do what you can to make it last."


You ain't got any old teeth brushes around your house?!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> "I also take a soft bristle brush and clean the zipper sealing surface when sand gets in there, likely overkill, but watershed is an investment, might do what you can to make it last."
> 
> 
> You ain't got any old teeth brushes around your house?!


Specialized equipment for specialized jobs. The horsehair brushes work really well, and I had a couple of those laying around, so I tossed it in one of the little plastic baggies that I put my toiletries in. Just had to remember not to teeth my brush with them...

Here's a fun fact, do you know toothbrushes were invented in Arkansas?

If they were invented anywhere else they'd be called teeth brushes

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## MatthewJ (Sep 7, 2021)

I am in a similar position, floating the grand for the first time this summer. Other than Watershed, is anyone aware of a 20L roll top or zipper duffle? The smallest zipper bags seem to go is 40L. OP - you said you may pick up a 20L roll top duffle. Have you found one? Thanks.


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

MatthewJ said:


> I am in a similar position, floating the grand for the first time this summer. Other than Watershed, is anyone aware of a 20L roll top or zipper duffle? The smallest zipper bags seem to go is 40L. OP - you said you may pick up a 20L roll top duffle. Have you found one? Thanks.


I got another Watershed Ocoee bag (10L) to use as my day bag. It has worked as a day bag on several other river trips, so I see no reason why it won’t work just great down there. The bonus is it also fits nicely in my all my kayaks (even the playboat) when I’m doing different rivers.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MatthewJ said:


> I am in a similar position, floating the grand for the first time this summer. Other than Watershed, is anyone aware of a 20L roll top or zipper duffle? The smallest zipper bags seem to go is 40L. OP - you said you may pick up a 20L roll top duffle. Have you found one? Thanks.


I'm pretty frugal, but I LOVE my Watershed. Buy once, cry once.


----------

